# Is there an appeals process for rejected applications?



## csosnowy (Jun 12, 2009)

I'm guessing not but thought I'd ask anyway. My application under the Federal Skilled Worker class was rejected, it seems because I was not specific enough in describing the responsibilities of my job. I tool the small box they provide on the form for a description and the vague title of "main duties" to mean that they only needed a general job description. Mine is pretty straight forward (NOC 4131-College Instructor) and I do meet most of the things on the list (curriculum planning, lecturing, grading, etc.). I'm interpreting their response as my simply not having provided enough description.

Here was the response:

You have indicated that you have work experience in an occupation with the following NOC code: 4131- College Instructor. Although this NOC code corresponds to the occupations specified in the instructions identified by the Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism and published in the Canada Gazette on 28 November 2008, the main duties that you have listed do not indicate that you performed a substantial number of the main duties of the occupation as set out in the occupational description of the NOC, including all of the essential duties. As such, I am not satisfied that your experience corresponds to NOC 4131- College and Other Vocational Instructors.

They've already refunded the money. There's no obvious appeals process but any ideas about whether I just re-apply and do a better job of explaining, or try something else?

Thanks for your thoughts!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can re-apply. That will be a total new case.
When did you first apply for the visum that is now rejected?


----------



## csosnowy (Jun 12, 2009)

Only 2 months ago.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

csosnowy said:


> Only 2 months ago.


Great! That means that we will hear something soon, we applies half september.

So if I were you, I would apply again. But first take a look at the jobdescriptions of your NOC-code, and try to translate that to your current job. Write that down in an addendum, not on the limited space that you have on the official forms.

Good luck!


----------



## csosnowy (Jun 12, 2009)

thanks! I'll give it a try!


----------

